# Qld Xmas 2013 case swap * tasting thread *



## Liam_snorkel (15/12/13)

It begins!

Please check the listing and indicate whether it is ready to drink or needs some time in the sin bin. 

1. Winkle/ Rowy/ Florian/ RdeV Collaboration: Barrel- Aged Belgian Imperial Chocolate Stout
4. Bradsbrew - Raspberry Stout
6. Liam_snorkel - smoked ale 5.0% - ready now.
7. Tazman1967 - American Farmhouse Saison (bottled)
9. Beersuit - Black as Pilsner (Kohatu Schwarzbier)
10. BenKen25 - spiced pumpkin ale
12. Robv
13. NickB - Liquid Lunch IPA
14. Earle - Roggenbier
15. Snow - Red Rye ESB
16. Parks - Smoked Robust Porter
17. HBHB be either a Baltic Porter or Arkara Amber
18. Leahy268 -Tbd
19. TidalPete - Poirot's Revenge Belgian Dubbel
20. BPH87 - All Day Session IPA


----------



## Beersuit (15/12/13)

1. Winkle/ Rowy/ Florian/ RdeV Collaboration: Barrel- Aged Belgian Imperial Chocolate Stout
4. Bradsbrew - Raspberry Stout
6. Liam_snorkel - smoked ale 5.0% - ready now.
7. Tazman1967 - American Farmhouse Saison (bottled)
9. Beersuit - Black as Pilsner (Kohatu Schwarzbier) ready
10. BenKen25 - spiced pumpkin ale
12. Robv
13. NickB - Liquid Lunch IPA
14. Earle - Roggenbier
15. Snow - Red Rye ESB
16. Parks - Smoked Robust Porter
17. HBHB be either a Baltic Porter or Arkara Amber
18. Leahy268 -Tbd
19. TidalPete - Poirot's Revenge Belgian Dubbel
20. BPH87 - All Day Session IPA


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/12/13)

First up: 9. Beersuit - Black as Pilsner (Kohatu Schwarzbier)

Black with a bit of red around the base of the glass. I poured the last bit of the bottle into a skinnier glass so I could admire the colour. 
Very smooth bit of roast flavour, malty but not sweet at all. Good lacing. Smashable, yum.


----------



## benken25 (15/12/13)

1. Winkle/ Rowy/ Florian/ RdeV Collaboration: Barrel- Aged Belgian Imperial Chocolate Stout
4. Bradsbrew - Raspberry Stout
6. Liam_snorkel - smoked ale 5.0% - ready now.
7. Tazman1967 - American Farmhouse Saison (bottled)
9. Beersuit - Black as Pilsner (Kohatu Schwarzbier) ready
10. BenKen25 - spiced pumpkin ale ready to drink
12. Robv
13. NickB - Liquid Lunch IPA
14. Earle - Roggenbier
15. Snow - Red Rye ESB
16. Parks - Smoked Robust Porter
17. HBHB be either a Baltic Porter or Arkara Amber
18. Leahy268 -Tbd
19. TidalPete - Poirot's Revenge Belgian Dubbel
20. BPH87 - All Day Session IPA


----------



## benken25 (15/12/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> First up: 9. Beersuit - Black as Pilsner (Kohatu Schwarzbier) Black with a bit of red around the base of the glass. I poured the last bit of the bottle into a skinnier glass so I could admire the colour. Very smooth bit of roast flavour, malty but not sweet at all. Good lacing. Smashable, yum.
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1387080038.632707.jpg


bloody hell you dont muck around


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/12/13)

#noregrets


----------



## Cube (15/12/13)

#PlentyMoreWhereThatCameFrom


----------



## earle (15/12/13)

1. Winkle/ Rowy/ Florian/ RdeV Collaboration: Barrel- Aged Belgian Imperial Chocolate Stout
4. Bradsbrew - Raspberry Stout
6. Liam_snorkel - smoked ale 5.0% - ready now.
7. Tazman1967 - American Farmhouse Saison (bottled)
9. Beersuit - Black as Pilsner (Kohatu Schwarzbier) ready
10. BenKen25 - spiced pumpkin ale ready to drink
12. Robv
13. NickB - Liquid Lunch IPA
14. Earle - Roggenbier - Ready - get into it now
15. Snow - Red Rye ESB
16. Parks - Smoked Robust Porter
17. HBHB be either a Baltic Porter or Arkara Amber
18. Leahy268 -Tbd
19. TidalPete - Poirot's Revenge Belgian Dubbel
20. BPH87 - All Day Session IPA


----------



## NickB (15/12/13)

1. Winkle/ Rowy/ Florian/ RdeV Collaboration: Barrel- Aged Belgian Imperial Chocolate Stout
4. Bradsbrew - Raspberry Stout
6. Liam_snorkel - smoked ale 5.0% - ready now.
7. Tazman1967 - American Farmhouse Saison (bottled)
9. Beersuit - Black as Pilsner (Kohatu Schwarzbier) ready
10. BenKen25 - spiced pumpkin ale ready to drink
12. Robv
13. NickB - Liquid Lunch IPA (5.7%) - ready to go right NOW!
14. Earle - Roggenbier - Ready - get into it now
15. Snow - Red Rye ESB
16. Parks - Smoked Robust Porter
17. HBHB be either a Baltic Porter or Arkara Amber
18. Leahy268 -Tbd
19. TidalPete - Poirot's Revenge Belgian Dubbel
20. BPH87 - All Day Session IPA


----------



## RdeVjun (15/12/13)

1. Winkle/ Rowy/ Florian/ RdeV Collaboration: Barrel- Aged Belgian Imperial Chocolate Stout - *Drink now.*
4. Bradsbrew - Raspberry Stout
6. Liam_snorkel - smoked ale 5.0% - ready now.
7. Tazman1967 - American Farmhouse Saison (bottled)
9. Beersuit - Black as Pilsner (Kohatu Schwarzbier) ready
10. BenKen25 - spiced pumpkin ale ready to drink
12. Robv
13. NickB - Liquid Lunch IPA
14. Earle - Roggenbier - Ready - get into it now
15. Snow - Red Rye ESB
16. Parks - Smoked Robust Porter
17. HBHB be either a Baltic Porter or Arkara Amber
18. Leahy268 -Tbd
19. TidalPete - Poirot's Revenge Belgian Dubbel
20. BPH87 - All Day Session IPA

#1 is about 11- 12% ABV, although drinks more like a 5 or 6% beer. Probably won't keep for more than a fortnight as it was dispensed from a keg last week, so tuck in if your stomach and liver are up for yet more punishment and you aren't getting behind the wheel. :chug:


----------



## NickB (15/12/13)

1. Winkle/ Rowy/ Florian/ RdeV Collaboration: Barrel- Aged Belgian Imperial Chocolate Stout - Drink now.
4. Bradsbrew - Raspberry Stout
6. Liam_snorkel - smoked ale 5.0% - ready now.
7. Tazman1967 - American Farmhouse Saison (bottled)
9. Beersuit - Black as Pilsner (Kohatu Schwarzbier) ready
10. BenKen25 - spiced pumpkin ale ready to drink
12. Robv
13. NickB - Liquid Lunch IPA (5.7%) - ready to go right NOW!
14. Earle - Roggenbier - Ready - get into it now
15. Snow - Red Rye ESB
16. Parks - Smoked Robust Porter
17. HBHB be either a Baltic Porter or Arkara Amber
18. Leahy268 -Tbd
19. TidalPete - Poirot's Revenge Belgian Dubbel
20. BPH87 - All Day Session IPA


Great minds edit at the same time.... You dropped me off the list mate! Added back!


----------



## benken25 (15/12/13)

RdeVjun said:


> 1. Winkle/ Rowy/ Florian/ RdeV Collaboration: Barrel- Aged Belgian Imperial Chocolate Stout - *Drink now.*
> 4. Bradsbrew - Raspberry Stout
> 6. Liam_snorkel - smoked ale 5.0% - ready now.
> 7. Tazman1967 - American Farmhouse Saison (bottled)
> ...


just chucked it in the fridge. nothing like the hair of the dog


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/12/13)

Is it this one?


----------



## RdeVjun (15/12/13)

Yep, that's it. :beer:


----------



## robv (15/12/13)

1. Winkle/ Rowy/ Florian/ RdeV Collaboration: Barrel- Aged Belgian Imperial Chocolate Stout - Drink now.
4. Bradsbrew - Raspberry Stout
6. Liam_snorkel - smoked ale 5.0% - ready now.
7. Tazman1967 - American Farmhouse Saison (bottled)
9. Beersuit - Black as Pilsner (Kohatu Schwarzbier) ready
10. BenKen25 - spiced pumpkin ale ready to drink
12. Robv - Golden Ale ,only bottled the day of the swap - needs 2 weeks
13. NickB - Liquid Lunch IPA (5.7%) - ready to go right NOW!
14. Earle - Roggenbier - Ready - get into it now
15. Snow - Red Rye ESB
16. Parks - Smoked Robust Porter
17. HBHB be either a Baltic Porter or Arkara Amber
18. Leahy268 -Tbd
19. TidalPete - Poirot's Revenge Belgian Dubbel
20. BPH87 - All Day Session IPA


----------



## bradsbrew (15/12/13)

Is the bottle with brewers name Warwick, number 18?


----------



## BPH87 (15/12/13)

1. Winkle/ Rowy/ Florian/ RdeV Collaboration: Barrel- Aged Belgian Imperial Chocolate Stout - Drink now.
4. Bradsbrew - Raspberry Stout
6. Liam_snorkel - smoked ale 5.0% - ready now.
7. Tazman1967 - American Farmhouse Saison (bottled)
9. Beersuit - Black as Pilsner (Kohatu Schwarzbier) ready
10. BenKen25 - spiced pumpkin ale ready to drink
12. Robv - Golden Ale ,only bottled the day of the swap - needs 2 weeks
13. NickB - Liquid Lunch IPA (5.7%) - ready to go right NOW!
14. Earle - Roggenbier - Ready - get into it now
15. Snow - Red Rye ESB
16. Parks - Smoked Robust Porter
17. HBHB be either a Baltic Porter or Arkara Amber
18. Leahy268 -Tbd
19. TidalPete - Poirot's Revenge Belgian Dubbel
20. BPH87 - All Day Session IPA - bottled 11/12/13


----------



## HBHB (15/12/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> It begins!
> Please check the listing and indicate whether it is ready to drink or needs some time in the sin bin.
> 1. Winkle/ Rowy/ Florian/ RdeV Collaboration: Barrel- Aged Belgian Imperial Chocolate Stout
> 4. Bradsbrew - Raspberry Stout
> ...


----------



## HBHB (15/12/13)

Mine will need a few weeks and a bit of time in the fridge.


----------



## earle (15/12/13)

bradsbrew said:


> Is the bottle with brewers name Warwick, number 18?


Pretty sure Warwick told me his AHB tag was Leahy268 so that would be number 18.


----------



## bradsbrew (15/12/13)

Thanks Earle.


----------



## Parks (15/12/13)

It begins!
Please check the listing and indicate whether it is ready to drink or needs some time in the sin bin.
1. Winkle/ Rowy/ Florian/ RdeV Collaboration: Barrel- Aged Belgian Imperial Chocolate Stout
4. Bradsbrew - Raspberry Stout
6. Liam_snorkel - smoked ale 5.0% - ready now.
7. Tazman1967 - American Farmhouse Saison (bottled)
9. Beersuit - Black as Pilsner (Kohatu Schwarzbier)
10. BenKen25 - spiced pumpkin ale
12. Robv
13. NickB - Liquid Lunch IPA
14. Earle - Roggenbier
15. Snow - Red Rye ESB
16. Parks - Smoked Robust Porter - drink now now now!
17. HBHB cascade Pale Ale (will need a few weeks and some fridge time)
18. Leahy268 -Tbd (Warwick)
19. TidalPete - Poirot's Revenge Belgian Dubbel
20. BPH87 - All Day Session IPA


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/12/13)

HBHB said:


> Mine will need a few weeks and a bit of time in the fridge.


Oh whoops :-/ 

I'm drinking it now. A tad overcarbed but tasty once it settled down.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/12/13)

I was a little worried about the bulging lid but it all worked out in the end.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/12/13)

18. Leahy268 -Tbd (Warwick)

I must be the only one on AHB who hasn't brewed a DSGA. This is a nice beer, well brewed.


----------



## bradsbrew (15/12/13)

Avoiding the hang over hey Liam?


----------



## TidalPete (15/12/13)

Please check the listing and indicate whether it is ready to drink or needs some time in the sin bin.
1. Winkle/ Rowy/ Florian/ RdeV Collaboration: Barrel- Aged Belgian Imperial Chocolate Stout
4. Bradsbrew - Raspberry Stout
6. Liam_snorkel - smoked ale 5.0% - ready now.
7. Tazman1967 - American Farmhouse Saison (bottled)
9. Beersuit - Black as Pilsner (Kohatu Schwarzbier)
10. BenKen25 - spiced pumpkin ale
12. Robv
13. NickB - Liquid Lunch IPA
14. Earle - Roggenbier
15. Snow - Red Rye ESB
16. Parks - Smoked Robust Porter - drink now now now!
17. HBHB cascade Pale Ale (will need a few weeks and some fridge time)
18. Leahy268 -Tbd (Warwick)
19. TidalPete - Poirot's Revenge Belgian Dubbel -- Ready to drink -- 2 months old now but will smooth out more if left to age.
20. BPH87 - All Day Session IPA


----------



## tazman1967 (15/12/13)

Please check the listing and indicate whether it is ready to drink or needs some time in the sin bin.
1. Winkle/ Rowy/ Florian/ RdeV Collaboration: Barrel- Aged Belgian Imperial Chocolate Stout
4. Bradsbrew - Raspberry Stout
6. Liam_snorkel - smoked ale 5.0% - ready now.
7. Tazman1967 - American Farmhouse Saison (bottled) Ready now.. or age at your peril..
9. Beersuit - Black as Pilsner (Kohatu Schwarzbier)
10. BenKen25 - spiced pumpkin ale
12. Robv
13. NickB - Liquid Lunch IPA
14. Earle - Roggenbier
15. Snow - Red Rye ESB
16. Parks - Smoked Robust Porter - drink now now now!
17. HBHB cascade Pale Ale (will need a few weeks and some fridge time)
18. Leahy268 -Tbd (Warwick)
19. TidalPete - Poirot's Revenge Belgian Dubbel -- Ready to drink -- 2 months old now but will smooth out more if left to age.
20. BPH87 - All Day Session IPA


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/12/13)

RdeVjun said:


> #1 is about 11- 12% ABV, although drinks more like a 5 or 6% beer. Probably won't keep for more than a fortnight as it was dispensed from a keg last week, so tuck in if your stomach and liver are up for yet more punishment and you aren't getting behind the wheel. :chug:


Being the sucker for punishment that I am, here goes. 

Currently about 1/2 way through the bottle. This is very fruity, and smooth. Bloody hell. You're right that it tastes 1/2 as strong as it is. Did I mention fruity? Words.


----------



## Snow (15/12/13)

Please check the listing and indicate whether it is ready to drink or needs some time in the sin bin.
1. Winkle/ Rowy/ Florian/ RdeV Collaboration: Barrel- Aged Belgian Imperial Chocolate Stout
4. Bradsbrew - Raspberry Stout
6. Liam_snorkel - smoked ale 5.0% - ready now.
7. Tazman1967 - American Farmhouse Saison (bottled) Ready now.. or age at your peril..
9. Beersuit - Black as Pilsner (Kohatu Schwarzbier)
10. BenKen25 - spiced pumpkin ale
12. Robv
13. NickB - Liquid Lunch IPA
14. Earle - Roggenbier
15. Snow - Red Rye ESB - Ready to drink now
16. Parks - Smoked Robust Porter - drink now now now!
17. HBHB cascade Pale Ale (will need a few weeks and some fridge time)
18. Leahy268 -Tbd (Warwick)
19. TidalPete - Poirot's Revenge Belgian Dubbel -- Ready to drink -- 2 months old now but will smooth out more if left to age.
20. BPH87 - All Day Session IPA


----------



## NickB (15/12/13)

Ok, I'll add mine back on again....

Please check the listing and indicate whether it is ready to drink or needs some time in the sin bin.
1. Winkle/ Rowy/ Florian/ RdeV Collaboration: Barrel- Aged Belgian Imperial Chocolate Stout
4. Bradsbrew - Raspberry Stout
6. Liam_snorkel - smoked ale 5.0% - ready now.
7. Tazman1967 - American Farmhouse Saison (bottled) Ready now.. or age at your peril..
9. Beersuit - Black as Pilsner (Kohatu Schwarzbier)
10. BenKen25 - spiced pumpkin ale
12. Robv
13. NickB - Liquid Lunch IPA - 5.7% -drink now!
14. Earle - Roggenbier
15. Snow - Red Rye ESB - Ready to drink now
16. Parks - Smoked Robust Porter - drink now now now!
17. HBHB cascade Pale Ale (will need a few weeks and some fridge time)
18. Leahy268 -Tbd (Warwick)
19. TidalPete - Poirot's Revenge Belgian Dubbel -- Ready to drink -- 2 months old now but will smooth out more if left to age.
20. BPH87 - All Day Session IPA


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/12/13)

I'll go through the list tomorrow and fix it up as its been misquoted a few times.


----------



## leahy268 (16/12/13)

earle said:


> Pretty sure Warwick told me his AHB tag was Leahy268 so that would be number 18.


Yep that would be me.. and ready to drink.


----------



## Parks (16/12/13)

Sorry Nick, I was sure I got the latest list. Must have had a big night or something :S


Please check the listing and indicate whether it is ready to drink or needs some time in the sin bin.
1. Winkle/ Rowy/ Florian/ RdeV Collaboration: Barrel- Aged Belgian Imperial Chocolate Stout - Drink now.
4. Bradsbrew - Raspberry Stout - drink ASAP
6. Liam_snorkel - smoked ale 5.0% - ready now.
7. Tazman1967 - American Farmhouse Saison (bottled) Ready now.. or age at your peril..
9. Beersuit - Black as Pilsner (Kohatu Schwarzbier) - ready
10. BenKen25 - spiced pumpkin ale - ready to drink
12. Robv - Golden Ale ,only bottled the day of the swap - needs 2 weeks
13. NickB - Liquid Lunch IPA - 5.7% - drink now!
14. Earle - Roggenbier - get into it now
15. Snow - Red Rye ESB - Ready to drink now
16. Parks - Smoked Robust Porter - drink now now now!
17. HBHB cascade Pale Ale (will need a few weeks and some fridge time)
18. Leahy268 -Tbd (Warwick) - Ready to drink
19. TidalPete - Poirot's Revenge Belgian Dubbel -- Ready to drink -- 2 months old now but will smooth out more if left to age.
20. BPH87 - All Day Session IPA - bottled 11/12/13


I have gone back through the list adding in everyone who had specified - there were quite a few missing


----------



## leahy268 (16/12/13)

Please check the listing and indicate whether it is ready to drink or needs some time in the sin bin.
1. Winkle/ Rowy/ Florian/ RdeV Collaboration: Barrel- Aged Belgian Imperial Chocolate Stout - Drink now.
4. Bradsbrew - Raspberry Stout - drink ASAP
6. Liam_snorkel - smoked ale 5.0% - ready now.
7. Tazman1967 - American Farmhouse Saison (bottled) Ready now.. or age at your peril..
9. Beersuit - Black as Pilsner (Kohatu Schwarzbier) - ready
10. BenKen25 - spiced pumpkin ale - ready to drink
12. Robv - Golden Ale ,only bottled the day of the swap - needs 2 weeks
13. NickB - Liquid Lunch IPA - 5.7% - drink now!
14. Earle - Roggenbier - get into it now
15. Snow - Red Rye ESB - Ready to drink now
16. Parks - Smoked Robust Porter - drink now now now!
17. HBHB cascade Pale Ale (will need a few weeks and some fridge time)
18. Leahy268 - Smurtos Golden Ale - Ready to drink
19. TidalPete - Poirot's Revenge Belgian Dubbel -- Ready to drink -- 2 months old now but will smooth out more if left to age.
20. BPH87 - All Day Session IPA - bottled 11/12/13

Added again what the beer actually was....
Can't wait now to try some of these..


----------



## NickB (16/12/13)

Mine is ready for sure. Just had my bottle. Carbonation is probably on the low side but what can you do....

Cheers


----------



## benken25 (16/12/13)

Drinking number 1 now while watching the lightning show bloody awesome nice fruitiness on the nose tastes almost like a port or red wine bloody smooth and not much of a hint of the massive alcohol. great beer


----------



## Beersuit (16/12/13)

1. Winkle/ Rowy/ Florian/ RdeV Collaboration: Barrel- Aged Belgian Imperial Chocolate Stout
I was keen to try this beer the first time Ralph mentioned it to me. I don't feel disappointed. Slightly funky on the nose with hints of dark fruit and mild oak. Big and bold. The complexity in this thing is fantastic. There are too many flavours to describe on the tongue, the same dark fruit with a big chocolate finish. The mouthfeel on this thing makes you know you just had a taste, it coats the inside of your mouth like you have just drank a cup of melted chocolate. 
Big ups guys a well made beer. It's made my night.


----------



## Beersuit (16/12/13)

I shouldn't stand on my head taking photos.


----------



## benken25 (16/12/13)

upside down upside down


----------



## TidalPete (16/12/13)

Your carbonation levels are dropping out Beersuit. 
A good descriptive post nevertheless.

Edit --- Beaten to it!


----------



## BPH87 (16/12/13)

Hey Ben I thought this was a homework free night?


----------



## Beersuit (16/12/13)

TidalPete said:


> Your carbonation levels are dropping out Beersuit.
> A good descriptive post nevertheless.
> 
> Edit --- Beaten to it!


I hope not Pete. I don't like overly flat beer.


----------



## benken25 (16/12/13)

I got my arm twisted  wont mention any names cough cough rob v cough cough


----------



## Beersuit (16/12/13)

^ I doubt rob would make you drink on your own. 

Although he may threaten you into doing things. 

"Beersuit I will burn your shed down unless you give me 5lts of that beer" (he says in a kind Zimbabwean voice). 

I can see how he would make you drink beer against you wishes Ben. Lol.


----------



## Florian (16/12/13)

Great to get some feedback on the collaboration beer.

Kudos to Winkle for getting the recipe setup and the barrel and everything else organised. My keg is still sitting in the fridge, I haven't even touched it yet other than to draw off two bottles which I have given to the three owners of one of the bigger Marlborough NZ wineries starting with G. Haven't had any feedback from them yet but am catching up again in late January, looking forward to getting some opinion from the wine buffs.


----------



## leahy268 (17/12/13)

So first off the ranks for me last night was Benken's Spiced Pumpkin Ale.




Chosen because I thought it was probably the most unusual sounding beer.
Can I say not at all what I expected.
I couldn't taste any pumpkin which I thought I would, very fruity and somewhat like some of the belgian's that I've had before.
Very nice though. Though I will say definitely worth letting it warm up a fraction in the glass.
Found that as I drank it over around an hour whilst watching homeland last night I found that towards the end it was certainly much more flavoursome.
I'm sure someone with more experience tasting beer will be able to say much more about it.


----------



## winkle (17/12/13)

Florian said:


> Great to get some feedback on the collaboration beer.
> 
> Kudos to Winkle for getting the recipe setup and the barrel and everything else organised. My keg is still sitting in the fridge, I haven't even touched it yet other than to draw off two bottles which I have given to the three owners of one of the bigger Marlborough NZ wineries starting with G. Haven't had any feedback from them yet but am catching up again in late January, looking forward to getting some opinion from the wine buffs.


Yes it is good to get feedback on this beer. We got a lot more shiraz character from the barrel than I expected. We must sit down with a bottle of the original beer and the oak aged stuff for comparison Florian. I'll be CPBFing one of my kegs into PET bottles for Xmas distribution to friends.


----------



## benken25 (17/12/13)

leahy268 said:


> So first off the ranks for me last night was Benken's Spiced Pumpkin Ale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


while i like this beer i dont think its as good as the first attempt i made. needs a touch more spice and more pumpkin of the top of my head there is about 3kgs of butternut pumpkin for 20L which is where alot of the colour comes from


----------



## Parks (17/12/13)

4. Bradsbrew - Raspberry Stout - drink ASAP

Mate this was a fkn nice beer. The raspberry was spot on IMO. Every stout of yours I've tasted has been first class.

Definitely the best I've had so far (don't worry that it's the first )

Image to come...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BPH87 (17/12/13)

14. Earle - Roggenbier




I really enjoyed this beer mate, über glad you decided to keep it in!

Poured a great red/amber colour, clear with a cm thick head that lasted to the bottom and laced well.
Might have been a little overcarbed. 
I am not sure of the aroma, somebody more qualified will comment on this. 
Mouthfeel is good, I am unsure of style though. 

It's good!


----------



## leahy268 (17/12/13)

Next one was the liquid lunch ipa no 13. Had it today at lunch. First day of my holidays where I wasn't going out after lunch so I could. .

Very nice. Maybe a little under carbed but I'm far from an expert. Lovely fragrance and a really easy drinking fruity beer though.


----------



## leahy268 (17/12/13)

Tonight was no 4. That fukn nice raspberry stout. 
Not really had a lot of stout so I won't try and compare it to what one is supposed to taste like.

But damn...
You can't make a beer that nice without the recipe...
Even the mrs loves it and she usually isn't a fan of dark beers...
I certainly wouldn't have been upset if I'd had another 12 bottles of this to drink. 
The mrs comment 'like drinking a dark chocolate cherry ripe.'


----------



## bradsbrew (17/12/13)

Parks said:


> 4. Bradsbrew - Raspberry Stout - drink ASAP
> 
> Mate this was a fkn nice beer. The raspberry was spot on IMO. Every stout of yours I've tasted has been first class.
> 
> ...





leahy268 said:


> Tonight was no 4. That fukn nice raspberry stout.
> Not really had a lot of stout so I won't try and compare it to what one is supposed to taste like.
> 
> But damn...
> ...


Thanks Fellas, should have a half-arsed scribbled recipe, that probably wasn't followed, around somewhere. I do know that I had three kegs of the same stout, only one got the raspberry though and was conditioning in the fridge for the last few months, before the raspberry.

Cheers


----------



## Snow (19/12/13)

Ok... so I got a little carried away watching back to back Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D episodes last night and ended up having four swap beers. Little worse for wear this morning, but here it goes....

*Leahy268 - Smurtos Golden Ale *
Very fruity nose - almost too fruity. Notes of banana hint at some extra esters from high ferment temps. Flavour is more fruit with plenty of hops, but unfortunately it's all let down by noticeably polyphenolic flavours that indicate wild yeast infection. Funky "farmhouse" flavours with hints of rubber and band-aid. Sorry Warwick, I can tell the underlying beer is solid, but the infection has spoiled it.

*NickB - Liquid Lunch IPA*
Lovely floral, perfume aroma with hints of pine and citrus. Nice smooth bitterness with solid malt and light caramel flavours, followed by lingering floral and citrus hop flavours. A very nice IPA, a little "light-on" for my tastes (I would have called it an APA), but a great session beer nonetheless. Awesome job Nick!

*Bradsbrew - Raspberry Stout*
Holy Schmoley! This was a ******* awesome beer. Mrs Leahy was right - liquid cherry ripe! Beautiful aroma of raspberries, roast malt, chocolate, vanilla.... tasted beautiful with all this and more. Complex and improved as it warmed. Seriously good beer with no flaws. Would love to try an imperial version for extra "kick-arse". I NEED THE RECIPE!! In particular, I'm curious to know how you did the raspberries.

*Liam_snorkel - smoked ale*
Lovely light aroma of toasted malt, with a whiff of "bacon" smoke. Smooth flavours of biscuit-like malt, a hint of caramel, roast malt and very light smoke. A very nice sessionable brown ale. Nice one Liam!

Cheers - Snow


----------



## leahy268 (19/12/13)

Snow said:


> Ok... so I got a little carried away watching back to back Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D episodes last night and ended up having four swap beers. Little worse for wear this morning, but here it goes....
> 
> *Leahy268 - Smurtos Golden Ale *
> Very fruity nose - almost too fruity. Notes of banana hint at some extra esters from high ferment temps. Flavour is more fruit with plenty of hops, but unfortunately it's all let down by noticeably polyphenolic flavours that indicate wild yeast infection. Funky "farmhouse" flavours with hints of rubber and band-aid. Sorry Warwick, I can tell the underlying beer is solid, but the infection has spoiled it.



Yeah I know what you mean. Interestingly the bottles I put in the fridge 2 weeks after bottling were much nicer. Talking to Anthony and Martin the night they though it could have been the 10 L of tap water that I used in it. I don't have the knowledge or experience to comment. Love getting the feedback though....


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (19/12/13)

Brad, you need to put that recipe up. This beer sounds like the Boatrocker Belgian raspberry stout I had at Mrs Parma - that beer was the best commercial beer I've had (most commercial IPA are no better than anything I make so don't count). This sounds like the homebrew version of it.


----------



## Parks (19/12/13)

Snow said:


> *Leahy268 - Smurtos Golden Ale*
> Very fruity nose - almost too fruity. Notes of banana hint at some extra esters from high ferment temps. Flavour is more fruit with plenty of hops, but unfortunately it's all let down by noticeably polyphenolic flavours that indicate wild yeast infection. Funky "farmhouse" flavours with hints of rubber and band-aid. Sorry Warwick, I can tell the underlying beer is solid, but the infection has spoiled it.


I was going to say something very similar last night. I picked it as Chlorophenyl? / rubber band and it did dominate unfortunately.

Warrick - did you de-chlorinate your water? I ruined about $50 worth of hops in an English IPA which turned out much the same before really sorting that out.

*Liam_snorkel - smoked ale*
This was another beautiful beer. Well balanced amount of smoke and caramel notes. I thought it was maybe a touch thin or lacking malt in the middle palette but that's if I'm being a carnt about it 

*14. Earle - Roggenbier*
Another great one Earle. This was delicious too. I haven't had one before so couldn't really judge but a very well made beer.

*9. Beersuit - Black as Pilsner (Kohatu Schwarzbier) - ready*
This was a good one. I don't think it was chocolatey/smooth enough for a Schwarzbier - it was quite roasty. Very clean ferment. Could easily smash this down again and again. Fairly light body which assisted the sessionability.


----------



## Parks (19/12/13)

Brad's raspberry stout:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/12/13)

thanks for the kind words fellas.


----------



## Snow (19/12/13)

leahy268 said:


> Yeah I know what you mean. Interestingly the bottles I put in the fridge 2 weeks after bottling were much nicer. Talking to Anthony and Martin the night they though it could have been the 10 L of tap water that I used in it. I don't have the knowledge or experience to comment. Love getting the feedback though....


I don't know about Toowoomba tap water (you guys drink your own shit, right? :lol: ) but normally tap water doesn't cause major chloramine issues, which can give off a chemical flavour. Other than boiling, a good way to eliminate or minimise chloramines is a good pinch of sodium metabisulphite in the brewing water, which absorbs chloramines. However, my money would be on a wild yeast from a breeze on brew day or an infection in the bottle or fermenter.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Parks (19/12/13)

Snow said:


> I don't know about Toowoomba tap water (you guys drink your own shit, right? :lol: ) but normally tap water doesn't cause major chloramine issues, which can give off a chemical flavour. Other than boiling, a good way to eliminate or minimise chloramines is a good pinch of sodium metabisulphite in the brewing water, which absorbs chloramines. However, my money would be on a wild yeast from a breeze on brew day or an infection in the bottle or fermenter.
> 
> Cheers - Snow


Chloramines/chlorine can definitely cause it.

http://morebeer.com/content/homebrew-off-flavors


> Chlorophenol
> *Tastes/Smells Like:*
> Plastic, Vinyl, Iodine
> *Possible Causes:*
> ...


----------



## Snow (19/12/13)

Parks said:


> Chloramines/chlorine can definitely cause it.
> 
> http://morebeer.com/content/homebrew-off-flavors


Oh for sure it can cause it. I just mean that with the water we use in the western suburbs of Brisbane, the chlorine isn't strong enough to cause the yeast any problems. I have done tons of brews where I've added tap water, without sodium met, directly to the fermenter, and done whole kit beers with 100% tap water and have never had that plastic taste in my beer. That said, maybe because of the sewerage recycling in T'ba they are over-chlorinating the water, but it would have to be a real shit-load of chlorine methinks...


----------



## Parks (19/12/13)

Right, I see 

I had a batch with the same taste as Warrick's which I put down to not removing the chloramine. This wouldn't have been all that long after the floods though so maybe they were right at the top level at the time.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (19/12/13)

Parks said:


> Right, I see
> 
> I had a batch with the same taste as Warrick's which I put down to not removing the chloramine. This wouldn't have been all that long after the floods though so maybe they were right at the top level at the time.


I struggled with brewing for a while after the floods. Not just the brown water, but it wasn't the same, and my IPA lacked punch. It took forever to start knocking out some really good beers again. I generally veered toward dark beers at this time, just in case.

I've always brewed with tap water, sometimes boiled, sometimes not with no additives. It was enough to win awards, but I understand (and want to participate in) the reason for water adjustments and using bottled water. When next winter rolls around, I'll be using RO water to do a Czech Pils.

I had a (potential) silver in QABC last year with a Bitter (I incorrectly classfied as a mild and the judges picked it up and said 35+ point beer if entered as a bitter). That was straight tap water. So there are advantages.

Here in Tassie, the water isn't hard enough and I'm struggling to get bitters right and might need to burtonise my water a bit.


----------



## leahy268 (19/12/13)

Snow said:


> Oh for sure it can cause it. I just mean that with the water we use in the western suburbs of Brisbane, the chlorine isn't strong enough to cause the yeast any problems. I have done tons of brews where I've added tap water, without sodium met, directly to the fermenter, and done whole kit beers with 100% tap water and have never had that plastic taste in my beer. That said, maybe because of the sewerage recycling in T'ba they are over-chlorinating the water, but it would have to be a real shit-load of chlorine methinks...


Correct me if I'm wrong but we voted against recycled water. However something you guys said triggered a thought as to what I dif differently. Usually I use about 30l of rain water. It's very clean but I have to cart it so I only get 30. Then top ip the last with tap. Usually I get it from the inside tap the filtered one. However last couple of times I've just filled from the garden tap. Not the hose but the garden tap. Could this be the source???


----------



## Parks (19/12/13)

Sounds like it might be infection then?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leahy268 (19/12/13)

Not top up the fermentor but the Hlt if that's what you meant. ..


----------



## Parks (19/12/13)

What I meant was it sounds like your water probably isn't the problem


----------



## bradsbrew (19/12/13)

Yep, I had the golden ale this arvo, beautiful colour. After pouring a glass the initial aroma was of esters and those associated with phenolics. It was not overtaken by this which made me think an infection may have been introduced at the bottling stage and it may have been exposed to heat after bottling which would give of esters during the carbonation. It still had nice qualities and I did pour the second glass and drank it. 

This would have been a good beer if not for the faults I have mentioned.

Cheers


----------



## earle (19/12/13)

BPH87 said:


> 14. Earle - Roggenbier
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Parks said:


> 14. Earle - Roggenbier[/b]
> Another great one Earle. This was delicious too. I haven't had one before so couldn't really judge but a very well made beer.[b


Glad you liked it. I've never had a commercial example but I suspect mine is not quite to style.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/12/13)

14. Earle - Roggenbier - get into it now

Very malty, a bit of spice. Deep red colour. Holds a good head (carbonation could be helping) but laces well also. I like this a lot, could smash it all night.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/12/13)

Here's a pic of it


----------



## bradsbrew (19/12/13)

:lol: just realised this was the stout batch with the bug issues. I had grand ideas of how I would blend some raspberries and add that to a keg and blah blah blah.

The raspberry edition was just 1ml of Raspberry vodka spirit essence, I think that's what its called, per 750 PET. The bottles were filled from the tap using the perlick growler filler that Craftbrewer sells ( that thing is the ducks nuts for filling bottles BTW). The beer was made in July and had intentions of entering it into QABC but laziness made that not happen. I figured the small amount of sugar in the essence would balance the carbonation lost at bottling. 

Anyway here's the recipe for those that are interested.


*Grain Bug Stout*
Foreign Extra Stout

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 63.0
Total Grain (kg): 14.600
Total Hops (g): 140.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.059 (°P): 14.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (°P): 3.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.80 %
Colour (SRM): 30.3 (EBC): 59.6
Bitterness (IBU): 42.9 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 83
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
6.700 kg Vienna (45.89%)
5.200 kg Pilsner (35.62%)
1.000 kg Roasted Barley (6.85%)
0.900 kg Flaked Oats (6.16%)
0.500 kg Chocolate, Pale (3.42%)
0.300 kg Crystal 90 (2.05%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
40.0 g Victoria Pellet (18% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
40.0 g First Gold Pellet (7.9% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
60.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (4.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Multi step Infusion started at 52°C for 10 then raised 62°C for 10 minutes then raised to 67°C for 50 Minutes then raised to 78°C for 10 minutes before double batch sparge.
Fermented at 17°C with Wyeast 1469 - West Yorkshire Ale + coopers bottle yeast raised to 23°C after kegging for 2 weeks.

*Notes*
----------------
Swap beer was fermented with a blend of 1469 slurry (3rd Gen)and coopers bottle yeast slurry (4th gen).

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## bradsbrew (19/12/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> 14. Earle - Roggenbier - get into it now
> 
> Very malty, a bit of spice. Deep red colour. Holds a good head (carbonation could be helping) but laces well also. I like this a lot, could smash it all night.


Great beer, had it last night. Sorry did not take notes but do remember thinking I need to get the BJCP out to check out how it measures but chose to enjoy it for the great beer it was instead.

Cheers


----------



## leahy268 (19/12/13)

bradsbrew said:


> Yep, I had the golden ale this arvo, beautiful colour. After pouring a glass the initial aroma was of esters and those associated with phenolics. It was not overtaken by this which made me think an infection may have been introduced at the bottling stage and it may have been exposed to heat after bottling which would give of esters during the carbonation. It still had nice qualities and I did pour the second glass and drank it.
> 
> This would have been a good beer if not for the faults I have mentioned.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the feedback gents. Sounds like I will have to try better for next year...


----------



## Parks (19/12/13)

bradsbrew said:


> Great beer, had it last night. Sorry did not take notes but do remember thinking I need to get the BJCP out to check out how it measures but chose to enjoy it for the great beer it was instead.
> 
> Cheers


I forgot, but my only problem with Earle's beer was it was overcarb'd a bit. Slight carbonic bite.

So I gave it a swirl and left it for 10 min - perfect


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/12/13)

15. Snow - Red Rye ESB - Ready to drink now

Sticking with the rye theme. Dark red/brown colour. This one is a touch drier, English yeastiness on the nose combining with a rich maltiness that coats the mouth. I'm having it pretty warm and wondering how it would go on a hand pump.. so.. I whipped up the last 250ml or so with a syringe. Booyah. This is great.


----------



## Snow (20/12/13)

LOL love your style! The ol' syringe enginator trick! Glad you liked the beer. I don't think the rye shows up much - it's more like a straight ESB.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/12/13)

Yeah I thought so, but backing up after the roggenbier I wasn't sure whether it was actually less rye or just perceived. Also my palate isn't very sophisticated.. I didn't even pick up the infection in the golden ale.

Edit: I'll just add, your beer held up a mighty head & lacing after the fauxpump. ESB with extra dollop.


----------



## NickB (20/12/13)

I'll get into these after I finish work tonight and over the weekend. 10:30pm can't come quick enough!

Cheers


----------



## Snow (20/12/13)

Woohoo I'm on holidays and I'm back on the swap beers again! Now where did I put that spiced pumpkin ale....


----------



## Beersuit (20/12/13)

Sorry nick night off here and I must try this fabled raspberry bugged stout. 
Wow I'm glad I did. It pours a thin head in the glass with a jet black apperance. The aroma on this thing is sweet and juicy. Sensational. The flavour is just as advised, liquid cherry ripe, delicious. I like the dry body on it it makes it quaffable. It's hard to imagine it's 6%. My only critisim brad is drop the bugs to help head retention. Lol.


----------



## Parks (20/12/13)

So with a lot of swap beers I like to just grab a random one from the fridge and give it a taste and quick evaluation before seeing whose and what beer it is.

Go to the fridge, No. 16. "Oh, that might be Snow's Rye ESB." Poured it, hang on - too black for an ESB. Who else had a dark beer in the swap?

Fkn idiot.

So, do I review my beer?

*16. Parks Smoked Robust Porter*

Needs more smoke! Pretty happy with it otherwise after cracking. I'll let you guys do the reviewing 

*1. Winkle/ Rowy/ Florian/ RdeV Collaboration: Barrel- Aged Belgian Imperial Chocolate Stout*

Certainly hides the alcohol well as previously stated. Personally I think it's way too sour and it dominates the other awesomeness that should flow from the Belgian Imperial Chocolate Stout. That's just me personally with a very limited sour experience.

It might really smooth out if you guys keep the perpetual barrel thing going. I am pretty keen to get into this barrel sour thing one day soon...


----------



## Beersuit (20/12/13)

Next up. 
13 nicks liquid lunch ipa. 
First thing I noticed on pouring was the clarity and head. Very appealing. Fruity aroma on the nose which. you expect to smell in an ipa I guess. Flavour is nice, quite subdued bitterness with a slight sweetness on the pallet. Not entirely what I was expecting but it does make it quite sessionable. well secrets?k is there any chance sharing secretes


----------



## Parks (20/12/13)

Beersuit said:


> well secrets?k is there any chance sharing secretes


Beer suit is suited up? :chug:


----------



## Beersuit (20/12/13)

I have no shame. That's how we learn isn't it?


----------



## Beersuit (20/12/13)

Parks said:


> Beer suit is suited up? :chug:


I get it. Sorry guys. New phone and I feel unco with it. 

I'm not that lit.


----------



## Parks (20/12/13)

I thrive on thinking I've fooled people into thinking I haven't had a few.

Apparently I'm no-where near as successful as drunk Parks thinks he drunks :lol:


----------



## tazman1967 (20/12/13)

First one for me..
No. 13 Liquid Lunch IPA

Nice aroma of American C hops. Smooth bitterness with nice malt malt backbone. I agree with other comments, more of a strong APA than a IPA, needs some hops "punch" to it..
Very sessionable, great beer Nick.


----------



## tazman1967 (20/12/13)

Next..
No. 6 Liam Snorkel Smoked Ale..

Pours a lovely burnt amber colour, low carbonation, I let this sit for 10 minutes to bring out the malt/smoke flavours..
Lovely smoke aroma backed by a solid malt backbone, hop flavour and aroma balanced with the malt.
Has got some real solid smoke taste to it, but not over the top for me...
Should be best drunk at a BBQ..
Great beer mate, I enjoyed it.


----------



## NickB (20/12/13)

Thanks guys,

I agree on the hops.

I even dry hopped this with Mosaic but for whatever reason, even though it's an exact clone of my last IPA, it's lacking hops....

Might brew another to see if I can correct the issues!

First beer of the night will be getting in my belly around 11....

Cheers


----------



## benken25 (20/12/13)

Beersuit said:


> I get it. Sorry guys. New phone and I feel unco with it.
> 
> I'm not that lit.


more unco than usual? B)


----------



## benken25 (20/12/13)

drinking 14. Earle - Roggenbier I do love this beer and have been lucky enough to try both earls batches and i can its never disappointing. malty slick spicy. i would love to track down a commercial example and try :chug:


----------



## tazman1967 (21/12/13)

Drinking..
14. Earle. Roggenbier

First time I've drunk this style..
Yumm.. Im a fan of Rye Malt, and this doesn't fail to please..
lovely amber colour, pouring into a dense slick head. Nice spicy bread aroma, carbonation is good,
drinks a lovely spicy, caramel flavours of the rye malt, very well balanced beer.
Earle mate... this is a cracker of a beer..
May have to get the recipe off you..
Well done..


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/12/13)

4. Bradsbrew - raspberry stout

YUM


----------



## Liam_snorkel (22/12/13)

Finishing off the last of the keg of my swap contribution to make way for Xmas beers. It's a hard life! I'm starting to notice a real toastiness which I think is due to using 40something% wey dark wheat. Sessionable (which was planned) but not as smokey as I'd hoped.. first time using wey smoked. I'm thinking about adding a small charge of peat smoked next time, have any of you done this (combined them)?


----------



## benken25 (22/12/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Finishing off the last of the keg of my swap contribution to make way for Xmas beers. It's a hard life! I'm starting to notice a real toastiness which I think is due to using 40something% wey dark wheat. Sessionable (which was planned) but not as smokey as I'd hoped.. first time using wey smoked. I'm thinking about adding a small charge of peat smoked next time, have any of you done this (combined them)?
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1387687166.458552.jpg


i have never combined the rauchmalt and peat malt but i would be going very easy on the peat. i have had a couple of peat smoked beers and i dont find them as enjoyable (to phenolic) as the raunchmalt


----------



## Liam_snorkel (22/12/13)

I've used peat smoked at about 20% before and it was pretty intense but still not unpleasant. What I meant was a small amount like 50-100g to compliment the wey smoked, which is pretty light on.


----------



## benken25 (22/12/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I've used peat smoked at about 20% before and it was pretty intense but still not unpleasant. What I meant was a small amount like 50-100g to compliment the wey smoked, which is pretty light on.


yeah that would probably work well. a small amount of really dark spec malt like choc wheat or black malt will also add a bit more complexity maybe. only one way to find out :chug:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (22/12/13)

Good idea. Will sub the roast barley with midnight wheat next time I reckon. Add a generous pinch of peat smoked, maybe turn up the caraaroma too. 
Grain bill as it was (23l):
Dark wheat 2kg
Munich II 1.5kg
Wey rauchmalt 1kg
Caraaroma 250g
RB 50g


----------



## NickB (22/12/13)

Just shared the BICS with Father in Law to Be....


He enjoyed it so munch he had 3 gulps...!

I let mine warm somewhat.

Much more restrained than I'd imagined....


Fruity, some sweetness on the nose.

First sip is fairly balanced, sweet malt, stone fruit, hint of sourness in the finish.

Very bloody nice. Very nice.


Really easy drinking, certainly hides the alcohol well. 

Looking forward to a sample from the barrel, and the next release from this exclusive brewery!


Cheers!


----------



## Grainer (22/12/13)

Raspberry stoup receipe??? Im reading and it look friken awesome..mouth watering from Victoria..


----------



## Liam_snorkel (22/12/13)

I think it's a page or two back


----------



## benken25 (23/12/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Good idea. Will sub the roast barley with midnight wheat next time I reckon. Add a generous pinch of peat smoked, maybe turn up the caraaroma too.
> Grain bill as it was (23l):
> Dark wheat 2kg
> Munich II 1.5kg
> ...


I would also up the rauchmalt a bit. but thats just me i love smoked beers though :icon_drool2:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/12/13)

Yeah the wey rauch isn't anywhere near as smokey as I'd hoped


----------



## NickB (23/12/13)

The best Rauch I ever made was with 95% Weyermann Rauch Malt, 5% CaraAroma.

Bloody beautiful!


----------



## TidalPete (23/12/13)

> Yeah the wey rauch isn't anywhere near as smokey as I'd hoped


I was disappointed with W. Smoked the only time I used it many years back & have used Bairds Peated ever since.
Some brewers like the Weyermann Smoked & some like the Bairds Peated. I like the Bairds Peated & I'm happy with it.


----------



## robv (24/12/13)

First swap beer , lucky dip from the fridge - Ben's Spiced Pumpkin Ale
Poured a nice orangey amber colour, small white head which dissipated fairly quickly.
Faint spice aroma.
Well balanced and easy to drink
Great beer.


----------



## earle (24/12/13)

Bradsbrew raspberry stout

Big hit of raspberry up front, followed by roast to remind you that its a stout. Very nice beer. Yum


----------



## RdeVjun (25/12/13)

Took a lucky dip!
19. TidalPete - Poirot's Revenge Belgian Dubbel
Tasty dubbel TP, complex rich flavors like Christmas cake with some spicy esters, bready? sweet malt aroma, perhaps low carbonation detracts a little but otherwise a monacled Poirot would commend brilliant clarity and deep saturated hues, while he would be well pleased in savouring delicate sips, I am quite sure!


----------



## tazman1967 (26/12/13)

Boxing Day...
Case Swap beers.. why not ?

BPH87 All Day Session IPA..

Carbonation is up there... whoa boy..
Aroma is of tropical fruits and citrus, nice soft bittering..
Lovely golden colour, taste is a bit hop forward to me, needs a bit more malt in the spine..
Otherwise a really nice beer.


----------



## benken25 (26/12/13)

17. HBHB cascade Pale Ale. i was a little scared when i put it in the fridge the bottle was really swollen. its been in the fridge for a week now. cracked it pours well with a nice head its carbed well. nice firm bitterness and good aroma. not over the to very sessionable nice work Martian


----------



## NickB (26/12/13)

Couple I had yesterday....

HBHB's Pale - good malt backbone, some decent hop character, but has a background infection going on.... Would explain the swollen bottle. I actually donned gloves and safety glasses to open.... For those who have yet to open theirs, do it ASAP as I think this one may turn into a hand grenade if left at room temp....

And then...

Warwick's Smurto Golden. Cracked it, had a sniff, then a sip. Sorry mate, this is infected. Tastes to me the same as the wild yeast infections I've had before. Shame, as I was looking forward to this one. Perhaps look at your sanitation and even start fresh with a new fermenter and see how you go.

BPH87 Session IPA - very well balanced, lots of passion fruit (guessing Galaxy and or Citra), good malt to back it up, very session able as advertised!

Also over the past few days, have had others, but my record keeping is not great, sorry!


----------



## tazman1967 (26/12/13)

16. Parks Robust Smoked Porter..
I let this warm up for 15 minutes before drinking..

Pours very dark, carbonation soft dense head.
Aroma of dark malts with a hint of smoke, bitterness balances out the malt.
Tastes fantastic.. really well made beer..
Could upscale this to a big tasty Imperial Stout..
Good work..


----------



## benken25 (26/12/13)

15 Snow - Red Rye ESB absolutely brilliant beer mate great colour nice full malt flavor not much hops coming though. I think i can just pick the rye if your looking for it. i would love to have something like this on nitro at home :icon_drool2:


----------



## RdeVjun (26/12/13)

1. Winkle/ Rowy/ Florian/ RdeV Collaboration: Barrel- Aged Belgian Imperial Chocolate Stout
Handed around a bottle of our Case Swap beer yesterday at a family gathering (a few wine buffs- well recieved!), I have tried it quite a few times before now, however I have been keeping schtum about because I wanted to see how folks would react to it without pre-empting their findings.
Its an interesting and complex beer in its own right, definitely hits barreled and soured territory, then with great big fruity richness, however TBH I feel it has lost a fair bit of its stout and chocolate character in the secondary. Of course I can say that because I have tried the beer prior to barreling, so I have a certain advantage. Nevertheless, its certainly a handful and glad folks have been enjoying it, many thanks for all the feedback.


----------



## benken25 (26/12/13)

9. Beersuit - Black as Pilsner (Kohatu Schwarzbier) nice roasty flavor the colour is as black as his beersuits brewery(almost said brewer) . Nice beer i dont get a lot of hop aroma out of it but i have had a few h34r: . overall i would happily sink a few of these


----------



## BPH87 (27/12/13)

NickB said:


> BPH87 Session IPA - very well balanced, lots of passion fruit (guessing Galaxy and or Citra), good malt to back it up, very session able as advertised!


Thanks Nick, the hops are actually Amarillo, El dorado & Mosaic. It turned out to be 3.3%.


----------



## HBHB (27/12/13)

Been a little concerned about that one too Nick. Bottled through hop flowers and I've had one bottle that was a bit tart as well.
Bitchin'

My Bad.


----------



## RdeVjun (27/12/13)

14. Earle. Roggenbier
Pours magnificently, persistent creamy head, light spicy aromatics, middlish malty flavors that are quickly dominated by the rye, slight tanginess and lingering slickness as per style, this beer just hums rye all over!
Tried my hand at one of these recently and it was not a patch on Earle's, a really thorough job and quite enjoyable, well done.


----------



## RdeVjun (28/12/13)

20. BPH87 - All Day Session IPA
A heap of interesting character going on in this beer, starts brisk with tropical fruity pine aromas, big whack of similar flavors along with a grapefruit wedge, malt is understated but hardly surprising in a lower- ABV variant. Well suited to the All Day moniker, perhaps an aggressive 'American Mild'(?), turning the style on its head to good effect- nice work!


----------



## RdeVjun (28/12/13)

15. Snow - Red Rye ESB
Pours well, carbonation and retention fine, a bit hazy but nothing outrageous. Subtle late hops and mellow fruity English yeast aromatics with maltiness peeking through, then in tasting the thicker malt and toasty specialty grain flavours, surprisingly full body but quite dry while the Rye chimes in with predominant spicy slickness and then tending towards robust bitterness in the finish. Interesting beer Snow and quite a decent job, can see why you feel it is more of a straight ESB, there's some minor Rye character, I guess its somewhat of an enigmatic grain where too much is barely enough!


----------



## Parks (29/12/13)

So I got stuck in and merry over xmas and am currently finishing off my last bottle. Here is a summation of my remaining beers. Sorry if it's not too in-depth, I was in the enjoying and not analysing mood 

*7. Tazman1967 - American Farmhouse Saison (bottled)*
At first this tasted very much like a Belgian Wit but it did show some extra depth there. Very nice and easy drinking. Probably what I would think is a suitable beer to introduce farmhouse beers to someone.

*10. BenKen25 - spiced pumpkin ale*
Didn't get much pumpkin, or that much spices but this was a really well made and balanced beer. This is one of those that may be marked down in the specialty class for "not tasting pumpkin" etc but you've done a great job of keeping all the spices contributing without detecting any one in particular.

*12. Robv - Golden Ale*
Just finishing this now. Beautiful clear golden amber beer. Showcases the hop nicely. Good carb. I kept thinking I wanted some more bitterness or something but I think you've probably nailed it for the style. Good work mate.

*13. NickB - Liquid Lunch IPA*
Yummy Nick. Definitely a low level IPA but still had some good aroma and flavour there. A fair percent of crystal in there? Kinda in the style of little creatures IMO with being a sweetish malt IPA as opposed to an all base malt one.

*15. Snow - Red Rye ESB*
7:30am Xmas morning I cracked this and I wasn't disappointed. I don't have much experience with rye so couldn't really pick it per se, but geez it was good.

*17. HBHB cascade Pale Ale (will need a few weeks and some fridge time)*
I didn't detect the infection issues others said but it was about my 5th swap bottle of the day (morning? ). I need to go back to basics and make a few smash APAs again 

This seemed perfectly on the money for me HBHB.

*19. TidalPete - Poirot's Revenge Belgian Dubbel*
*​*Xmas night I found myself alone with the rest of the family going to bed. What better time to hit up a Belgian Dubbel from Tidal Pete! Another style I'm not that familiar with but it was very nice Pete. I thought there may be more Belgian yeast character. I suspect actually this one is very well done and hit the alcohol well.

*20. BPH87 - All Day Session IPA*
*​*My only negative to this one BPH87 is that the carbonation took over the mouth feel. It certainly is a great hop delivery device, this beer. I picked the amarillo but thought there may be galaxy in there.

Nice one.


Good job all. Once again there has been a good selection of beers. I really hope to see you TooSOBA guys down in Brisbane for the next one - know thy enemy and all that


----------



## NickB (29/12/13)

Yep, Parks, from memory about 10% med crystal in mine.


Cheers


----------



## bradsbrew (29/12/13)

HBHB- Pale Ale, Initial look at the bottle was scary with a bulged lid and white ring inside at the top of the beer.

Aroma was quite fruity but not much in the malt department. This beer was huge on grapefruit, well balanced with malt and bitterness but a bit overcarbed in the mouthfeel, was not a gusher by any means, just overcarbed. No head retention.

Reminds me of a better version of fat yak. The high carbonation has let it down. Would love to try this on tap!


----------



## benken25 (1/1/14)

20. BPH87 - All Day Session IPA enjoyed this today will tucking into my first attempt at pulled pork :icon_drool2: the beer pours well nice thick head citrus fruit and pine on the nose. this beer has a good malt backbone and not as bitter as i thought it would definitely lives up to its name as being a session beer


----------



## benken25 (1/1/14)

19. TidalPete - Poirot's Revenge Belgian Dubbel great colour smells of raisins ans slightly spicy flavour. been sipping it for a while now and i dont get much alcohol warmth as the beer warms. nice work TidalPete i would love the recipe


----------



## Liam_snorkel (2/1/14)

16. Parks - Smoked Robust Porter - drink now now now!

overgassed so I let it calm down a bit. Aroma of roast and maybe caramel, solid/big but not sweet malt body and flavour... smoke is hidden maybe just adds some depth to the roasty caramel 'porter' flavour. Yeah, I'm bad at describing flavours. Colour is very dark but not black, with some red/brown coming through. Head is a faded mocha, not much lacing but hangs around (due at least partly to the high carbonation and etched glass). I would love this through a hand pump. It had warmed up a fair bit by the time I finished (+30deg out on the veranda) and still enjoyed the flavour at just 'cool' temp. 

No pic sorry


----------



## Liam_snorkel (2/1/14)

12. Robv - Golden Ale ,only bottled the day of the swap - needs 2 weeks

2.5 weeks, gee I've let the ball drop could have had this days ago . Good waft of fruity hops when I cracked the lid. Low end of medium carbonation, sexy amber colour with slight yeast or hop haze. Taste is pleasant fruity hops with a surprising caramel note. Yum. Kath loves it. Head settles to a thin layer and lacing like a mofo. Nice one Rob!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (2/1/14)

10. BenKen25 - spiced pumpkin ale - ready to drink

Enjoyed this at the swap, but didn't really 'get' the pumpkin or notice the light spiciness at the time. But there it is on the nose a sweet dense unmistakable roast pumpkin aroma, flavour follows with a mellow maltiness. Not sure how much spice you were aiming for, or
What you used, but it melds with / enhances the pumpkin flavour. Golden/brown/orange colour with white head which settles to a ring and laces a bit. Interest is piqued.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (2/1/14)

19. TidalPete - Poirot's Revenge Belgian Dubbel -- Ready to drink -- 2 months old now but will smooth out more if left to age.


I've been looking forward to this one. Pours crystal clear, deep amber, blood red (shark attack?) when held up to the sky. Phwoar, spicy belgo fruitiness on the nose. Dense but thin head which eventually dissipates to nothing. Tastes like red velvet cake. Almost a port-like barrel aged thing going on as well but that could be my imagination. This one warrants two photos, look at that colour, it's on fire!


----------



## earle (3/1/14)

13. NickB liquid lunch IPA

What a fantastic beer. Rich malt flavour a a great round bitterness. Good colour and head retention. I'd be very happy to make an IPA like this. Is the recipe up anywhere Nick?


----------



## benken25 (5/1/14)

*12. Robv - Golden Ale going down well nice hop aroma not overly bitter and its going down a treat while i cook this bbq. i would burn your shed down for another one h34r:** :lol:*


----------



## Beersuit (5/1/14)

10. Benken25 spiced pumpkin ale. Very nice beer mate. I was hesitant cracking this one as I'm not a huge fan of spiced beers but alas I was wrong. Is has a malty nose and a slight slickness on the pallet. Not over the top which I like. Very nice session beer.


----------



## bradsbrew (8/1/14)

No. 1. 1. Winkle/ Rowy/ Florian/ RdeV Collaboration: Barrel- Aged Belgian Imperial Chocolate Stout,
Possibly the best , most interesting swap beer I have experienced. Fantastic specialty beer of commercial quality.


----------



## RdeVjun (10/1/14)

4. Bradsbrew - Raspberry Stout
Holy dooley, whoa, now here's some mad fruit character that is pretty amazing and very welcome for once in a stout! Really interesting beer Bradsbrew, certainly meets both the descriptors and isn't a bad pairing at all. I may have left it longer than desired (sorry- my snafu), but it still packs some cranking rasp punch! :super:


----------



## bradsbrew (11/1/14)

Glad you enjoyed it Ralph. How was the carbonation, I only filled them using the perlick growler filler attachment?


----------



## RdeVjun (11/1/14)

Carbonation was adequate for stout styling Brad, so just fine IMO.
FWIW, I filled #1 in pretty much the same way, seems to work OK for short term storage with low-ish carbed beers. Not sure how it goes at the other end of the fizz spectrum, but heck- its a lot less faffing about than some other methods!


----------



## bradsbrew (11/1/14)

Yes the #1 beer was low on carb, which totally suited, but its small creamy velvety head did not diminish at all and thoroughly laced the glass. I was mesmerized by it. Drinking that beer through that head made it for me.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (18/1/14)

7. Tazman1967 - American Farmhouse Saison (bottled) Ready now.. or age at your peril..

Well I tried to but couldn't wait any longer. How do you do it Pete? This is wonderful. It's like drinking a rainbow and fair haired voluptuous maidens riding unicorns are dancing on my tongue.


----------

